# Wall Mounted Gun Rack



## cyclegrip (Jan 13, 2009)

They have these at Cabelas and Bass Pro but I feel spending that much for that is a bit ludicrous. Anyone ever made one? I'm really thinking about it, just wondering if anyone had plans that maybe I could sneak a peak at? Thanks


----------



## cyclegrip (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I found some plans on the internet and went ahead and made one as a birthday present. I'm gonna have to say for not working with wood before it turned out really good. It's made from 1x6x6 oak


----------



## HighRock (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks sharp, nice work!


----------



## cyclegrip (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks! I'm really proud of it. It was a birthday present for my girlfriends little brother so I'll take some pictures once he has it hung up on his wall with all his guns on it. Those are all mine


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Nice job,*

now you need to get to work on a bow rack!


----------



## goldfish (Sep 16, 2007)

very nice wood work.


----------



## cyclegrip (Jan 13, 2009)

goldfish said:


> very nice wood work.


Thanks! Not bad for the first time ever haha



1955 said:


> now you need to get to work on a bow rack!


I know! I've been thinking about it :darkbeer:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

*to make it a dual purpose...*



1955 said:


> now you need to get to work on a bow rack!


screw a couple of cop hooks to the bottom of the rack for your bow...


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> screw a couple of cop hooks to the bottom of the rack for your bow...


Ta-da!


----------



## Buckeeboy (Oct 20, 2009)

Cycle guy;
Where did you find those plans? Looks like they could be modified for bows.


----------



## cyclegrip (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea I think it could easily be done for bows, I'll have to check on where I got them I can't remember exactly.


----------

